

Show HN: Metro inspired website - sajithdilshan
http://sajithdilshan.github.com/

======
andrejewski
I like how it is not best viewed in Internet Explorer!

~~~
sajithdilshan
IE doesn't support CSS transitions. Still trying to find a workaround for
that.

~~~
andrejewski
Older IEs have Microsoft proprietary CSS jargon like filter that may work, but
I don't know about transitions specifically.

